# Harddisk-Frage



## DexXxtrin (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Vor kurzem ist mir mein Laptop defektgegangen. (Grafikkarte) Die Reperatur lohnte sich nicht, also kaufte ich einen Neuen (HP HDX). Nun habe ich aber auf dem Alten noch Daten, welche ich umbedingt brauche. Der defekte Laptop (HP, 1 jährig) hat zwei HD's, eine mit dem BS und die andere mit den Daten.
Wie kann ich nun an diese Daten ran kommen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. August 2009)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre es die Festplatten auszubauen und über einen entsprechenden Adapter an einen Desktop-Rechner als Datenplatte zu hängen. Der einbau in ein anderes Laptop wäre nicht anzuraten. Es sei denn als sekundäre Festplatte.

Auch bezweifel ich, dass dein altes Laptop 2 Festplatten hat. Vielmehr eine Festplatte, die in 2 Partitionen aufgeteilt wurde.


----------



## Stonefish (14. August 2009)

Jap, einfach einen IDE Adapter von 2,5 auf 3,5 Zoll Festplatten kaufen (Es war doch keine SATA-Platte oder?) - gibt es in jedem gut sortiertem Elektronik-Fachhandel. Manchmal liegt den Adapter gleich noch ein Wechselrahmen bei, so dass Du die 2,5 Zoll Notebook-Platte theoretisch stationär in einem normalen Rechner weiterverwenden kannst. Solltest allerdings keine Geschwindigkeitswunder erwarten, da Notebook-HDDs im Interesse geringeren Stromverbrauchs und Lautstärke meist nur mit 5.200 Umdrehungen ans Werk gehen, statt mit den im Dekstop-Bereich verbreiteten 7200.


----------



## DexXxtrin (14. August 2009)

Ich werde das mit dem Adapter mal ausprbieren. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, melde mich dann wenn etwas nicht funktioniert hat.

@Raubkopierer:
Der Laptop hatte 2 Festplatten. Ich habe aufgeschraubt und nachgeschaut


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2009)

Hallo!

Es gibt den Adapter "Digitus DA-70148-1".

Vorteil:
Es lassen sich IDE und SATA über USB mit dem Rechner verbinden.
Der Adapter hat ein eigenes Netzteil, somit kann es also keine Strom-Unterversorgung vom USB-Port geben.

Nachteil:
Die Festplatten sind nicht in einem Gehäuse und somit ungeschützt (für den schnellen Anschluss zwischendurch spielt es aber keine Rolle ).

Kosten:
Je nach Händler von ca. 10,- bis 35,- Euro (ggf. zzgl. Versandkosten).
Ich habe bei Atelco rund 25,- Euro bezahlt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

